# Lakefront T52



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Decided to go for a walk and have a little T52 and some coffee to celebrate turning in my senior thesis paper (37 pages). Ended up by Lake Michigan for a nice evening smoke with my coffee 😁


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

A walk along the lakefront is always good. One of my favorite ways to relax.


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

Awesome. And congrats on finishing your thesis. That's definitely worth a cigar.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Mark in wi said:


> A walk along the lakefront is always good. One of my favorite ways to relax.





Docv_73 said:


> Awesome. And congrats on finishing your thesis. That's definitely worth a cigar.


Yes it is! And thank you, 37 pages later, I'm glad to be done


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your imminent graduation and completing your senior thesis. 37 Pages! Very nice!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

“The results you achieve will be in direct proportion to the effort you apply”

—Denis Waitley

Congratulations!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Many more sticks to be had to continue this celebration!


----------

